# Matthew 18:5 - "Such Little Child"



## InSlaveryToChrist (Jul 26, 2011)

Mat 18:1 At the same time came the disciples unto Jesus, saying, Who is the greatest in the kingdom of heaven? 
Mat 18:2 And Jesus called a little child unto him, and set him in the midst of them, 
Mat 18:3 And said, Verily I say unto you, Except ye be converted, and become as little children, ye shall not enter into the kingdom of heaven. 
Mat 18:4 Whosoever therefore shall humble himself as this little child, the same is greatest in the kingdom of heaven. 

Matt 18:5 And whoso shall receive one *such* little child in my name receiveth me. 
Matt 18:6 But whoso shall offend one of these little ones which believe in me, it were better for him that a millstone were hanged about his neck, and that he were drowned in the depth of the sea.


Is the "such little child" of Matthew 18:5 a literal child or a disciple of Christ (i.e., Christian, in later terms)? I realize Paedobaptists tend to hold to the former option, while Baptists tend to hold to the latter. But how do we make sense of the _whole_ chapter with either view?

What is your own position and reasoning thereof?

---------- Post added at 06:25 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:13 PM ----------

Just to share my own thoughts on the matter, I don't see how the literal child view would fit verse 14 where Jesus says that "it is not the will of your Father which is in heaven, that one of these little ones should perish." Obviously, the sheep are God's elect for whom Jesus died. And this would also indicate that if we are to hold to the disciple of Christ (or Christian) view of verse 5, then we must note that we are talking about _true_, _elect_ Christians or disciples of Christ.


----------



## InSlaveryToChrist (Jul 27, 2011)

*cough*


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Jul 27, 2011)

The important question here has to do with the attitudes and behaviors of the older people all around, not so much the illustrative child. This isn't a passage on infant baptism, or even bearing much on it (see Mt.19:13ff; Mk.10:13ff). The literal child in question was capable of hearing Jesus call to him, and to come over (presumably walking).

The warning is especially against a "powerful" person offending "one of these little ones *which believe in me*" v6. Certainly, any believer of any age is in view, but perhaps no better representative of the least or weakest believer is the child who believes.


----------



## InSlaveryToChrist (Jul 27, 2011)

Thanks again, Rev. Bruce! Sorry, if I've been a burden to you (by being a bad listener)!


----------

